# E38 nav screen



## cdm5goby (Jan 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can replace my mid/radio face with the monitor from the nav models? I dont care if I am missing the nav, but my mid is missing pixels and I found a few used screens on ebay.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You mean a NAV screen in a vehicle that never had NAV, right?


----------



## cdm5goby (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I was trying to figure out if I could have the nav screen in my car that never had nav. I dont care if i have navigation, I just want the screen.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Highly unlikely, but I cannot say for certain. I don't think you can plug it in and get your radio and OBC functionality, just without NAV since you do not have NAV to begin. I don't think it works that way.

You can ask HERE as there are people there who should know.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

No for the screen to funtion it needs the nav unit that goes in the trunk. If your car doesn't have that it will be useless. You would have a screen that did nothing. Plus the radio function also would work intermittantly and go off after a few minutes of being turned on. You could however get all the necessary equipment to make it work though. But sounds like what you wanted to do isn't going to work at all. You need to get the same stereo as you already have in there or an updated version, probably the "business" stereo is waht you have.


----------

